# Inside Games?



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Does anyone have suggestions for games that can be played indoors during inclement weather or when it is dark in the winter evenings? I have reviewed the YouTube video for nosegames.


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

I used to play "find it" with Nash when he was younger. kept his mind occupied and out of trouble! I would tell him to stay in the kitchen then hide a "find it" stuffed toy that I rubbed with soft treats in another room. go back to the kitchen and tell him to find it! when he brought it back he got a treat. his all time favorite inside game.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a collection of Nina Ottesen games that we play. 
It's a good time to teach new tricks. There are books and videos that can give you ideas.
I find just doing Obedience training indoors helps break up the boredom.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

nice nose work ideas


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for making me remember find it! The more I thought about it the more I decided it would now be a great way for Nash and my 2.5 year old son to play an indoor game together. when I got home form work tonight I had My son hiding the toy for our find it games. lots of fun was had by all!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

My youngest son was playing hide and seek in the house last night with Tucker. Tucker would do a sit stay in a room, and then my son would hide in another room and call him. Tucker was so cute! He loved trying to find my son. Tired him out too!


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

rhondas said:


> I find just doing Obedience training indoors helps break up the boredom.


i am currently doing this indoors with Yuki  its lots of fun. 

i am gonna try the find it game too. 

we do play fetch and catch indoors, i have a large open space so its pretty good enough for us to play (short distance only). i and my aunt or mom toss the ball around and Yuki jumps trying to get the ball. we also play chasing eachother around kinda like tag "you are it" game. if he catches me he gets a treat, then i chase him if i catch him he gets a treat. most of time we are just circling around the couch or dining table lol. sometimes everyone in the family joins in to play hide and seek. all of us hide after making Yuki sit/stay. each member calls his name and Yuki has to find the person to get some yummy treats  if he finds the wrong person no treats. 

best game i have tried with my pets is hiding treats in many places and let them find it. it keeps them busy.


----------

